
French Fury: Parisians Hit The Streets In Protest Against Facebook Redesign - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/19/french-fury-parisians-hit-the-streets-in-protest-against-facebook-redesign/
======
vorador
I'm tired of linkbait and of those clichés about the french.

------
sho
"French Fury"? There's about 20 of them, and they don't look very "furious". I
wouldn't be surprised if it was some kind of lame publicity stunt.

I guess "Small Group Enacts Half-Hearted Protest in Paris" doesn't have quite
the same _viva la revolucion_ dramatic ring.

